# Edna



## Cay (Jun 22, 2009)

Here is my liver roan and tan Cocker Spaniel puppy Edna :001_wub:.


----------



## Bexy (Apr 11, 2010)

Aaaww she is lovely


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Shes lovely, love her name too


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

awww so adorable. I have a liver/chocolate roan cocker called Ollie. He's 2 years old now. One of his brothers looked like yours and was a liver roan and tan.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

She is GORGEOUS.


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Aw, she's a beauty.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2010)

Aww, she is so pretty!


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

She is so gorgeous.


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

Wow Edna is stunning !!  very unique !


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi she is lovely


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

she is so beautiful thanks for sharing.


----------



## kayspack (Sep 18, 2010)

Edna is very cute, I love her name,


----------



## Cay (Jun 22, 2009)

Thank you for the lovely comments.


----------

